# Is a mini-fridge my best bet for cool fermenting and cold-stabilization?



## TimTheWiner (Dec 28, 2012)

I am not 100% satisfied with the outcome of my Riesling and I tend to think this may be partly due to the fact that it fermented around 77F, and after reading a few books I have found that most whites should be fermented around 55-65F to retain fruitiness and complexity. I figure a mini-fridge with some kind of thermostat control may aid in this and hopefully could use to cold stabilize as well. Does this sound like a good plan? I unfortunately don't have room for a full size fridge or deep freezer in my basement. I think a glycol system would be pretty costly as well. So can I use a small- medium size fridge with some kind of numerical thermostat control to both cool ferment and cold stabilize??


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2012)

If you can swing it, your best bet would be a chest freezer with an external thermostat. Depending on how much wine you make or plan to make would determine the size to buy.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Dec 28, 2012)

The biggest problem is getting something that size in the basement since the stairwell is steep and I have two 90 degrees bends to contend with. I typically only make a batch every few months. I would want to be able to control a temp range of about 30-60F. Doesn't one of the major home few sites sell the thermostat, and does it work with both fringes and freezers?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2012)

I use one on my freezer and keep it at 28*. I think you could attain the temperatures your looking for or colder with the freezer. Check your measurements, you may not fit a carboy in a small refriderator plus the weight would be an issue in it. You could probably buy the smallest chest freezer for the same price and fit a carboy in it with an air lock even though I use a solid bung in the freezer.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree a chest freezer would hold a carboy (or two) more easily than a fridge, although a hinged door is nice I suppose. Just curious, why would I want to go 28F or below? Is cold stabilization normally 30ish to 40? I am more interested in keeping the temp at 45-55 for my whites to ferment, more than cold stabilizing though. My basement itself usually is around 67-69 in the winter and 76-80 in the summer (I have a boiler for my hot water, so the furnace runs year round)


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2012)

Cold stabilization is normally done at about 28* for two weeks. I like to go a bit colder. You can usually go down as low as 20* os so without worry. It may get a little slussy but the alcohol should prevent it from totally freezing at that temperature.I like to ferment and age my whites in the mid 60* area.
Keep in mind I am only talking about what I prefer and others do things at other temperatures with no problem.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Dec 28, 2012)

Where can I find the thermostat to control the temp and how precise is it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2012)

Try Fine Vine Wines.


----------



## tingo (Dec 30, 2012)

I use a kegerator to cold stabilize and bulk age my whites in. I find keeping them in cold temperatures gives them a nice crisp profile with a fruity aroma. They only come out for rackings and a few weeks before bottling. Mine can accommodate two 5 gallon carboys and a few one gallon bottles stacked in the crevices.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 30, 2012)

ShockwaveCT said:


> Where can I find the thermostat to control the temp and how precise is it?



This is the exact one I use; _Johnson Controls A419ABC-1C Electronic Temp Controller_. As obsessive as I am, it is more then accurate for this application.

RR


----------



## TimTheWiner (Dec 30, 2012)

tingo said:


> I use a kegerator to cold stabilize and bulk age my whites in. I find keeping them in cold temperatures gives them a nice crisp profile with a fruity aroma. They only come out for rackings and a few weeks before bottling. Mine can accommodate two 5 gallon carboys and a few one gallon bottles stacked in the crevices.



Any pics? What do you use for temp control?


----------



## bob1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a chest freezer that is only large enough fro two 6 gallon carboys that I have for just the same thing. Check wally world they are pretty cheap and dont weigh hardly anything


----------



## TimTheWiner (Dec 31, 2012)

I tend to wonder if I only need something large enough for one carboy. I am normally only making a 6 gallon batch of any given wine at a time, so I can't imagine needing space for too. I can only see in 3-5 years when I have my own grapes from my vineyard and will be fermenting multiply white batches at a time if I would want something larger, but I might be able to look into a glycol setup by then. I found a decent chest freezer on CL for $50


----------

